# Getting Google Analytics data into Excel via Power Query



## peejay (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi.

I'm trying to pull some Google Analytics (GA) data into Excel using Power Query (PQ), but am not really sure how to go about. I'm pretty new to PQ and GA so, i'd appreciate some advice on how to do this please.

One of our work teams has a Google Analytics account, which has some data (via a report in their account) they manually export to Excel, which they then manually open up and massage.

We'd like to pull this data straight into Excel (via some SQL / Power Query) and marry it up with some of our own data.

Thanks in advance !﻿


----------



## Comfy (Nov 3, 2016)

If you want to get data from GA without accessing it via the User Interface you'll have to use an api.

Have a look here: https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/integrate/


----------



## gimmeexcel (Nov 4, 2016)

Take a look at this: https://github.com/40-02/PQGoogleAnalytics


----------



## peejay (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks Comfy & GimmeExcel, I'll try these out and see how I go.


----------

